# Catfish Tournament 6-25-2011



## TBONE123456789 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tournament to be held at Charles Mills Lake on 6-25-2011 by TwistedWhiskerz. This event is open to all, door prizes, Big fish pot, First thru Third place paid. See TwistedWhiskerz.com for all the rules and info. 


http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------



## glw165 (May 14, 2011)

I'll b there 4 sure


----------



## glw165 (May 14, 2011)

meet @ marina? what is rules for boaters? if big turnout, wont be aenough room for the boats to be at registration site, i have pontoon


----------

